# Haunt Design



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum...

Anyways, due to limitations, this year I didn't have my haunt. So this one will be the first in the new house, but am having a really hard time figuring out a design that works well. So I figured "Hey, why not post it on Hauntforum, and see if anyone can come up with some great ideas for the layout!". So here I am, doing just that.

It feel's like a really awkward area to do, especially since I would like to keep the big doors closed, and only use the door on the far right and left. Anny suggestions?


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

first thing to mind is a maze you have alot of room in that area, and having the doors on opposite sides makes it easy to make a real great haunt room black plastic walls (for cost cutting measures) the layout you could give plenty of interior room for helpers to walk unseen from the tot'ers.

more detail of what you have prop wise(lights, fog, animatronics, stationary props, etc) and budget in mind would help.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you have a theme in mind?

A maze would be pretty easy to do in the space you have. I've done mazes in single car garages before using a modular wall system built out of 2x's and OSB.

One thing you might consider doing if possible would be utilizing the openings to your area to hide scares but not take up unnecessary room. You could have your maze or a hallway go past doorways and have areas for actors to jump out from.

I'd recommend using google sketch up and working up a 3d model to get an idea of what you want to do in your space. It's been a huge time saver for me over the past couple of years and allowed me to see the haunt before I put up a single wall.

Start with something like this and then play around with your walls/rooms.









Here's what we did this year and I used sketch up before putting up a single 4x8 panel.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll get to work planning it soon.

As for what I have:
1 cheapo fog machine, but I'm borrowing some next Oct.
1 strobe, same condition as the fogger.

Bunch of DIY props, and more that I'm building in the meantime.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

One thing to consider is building a maze in an enclosed area and using black plastic walls is a big time fire hazard. Many new homes are being built with fire sprinkler systems. If so no problem, if not picture it fully engulfed in flame with a TOTer in the middle of it, or someone fallen and injured. How would they get out?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

By building wooden walls. I have plenty of time to make and fire-proof them.


----------

